# SMS-Spam von 0172 84123



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2006)

folgende SMS eben erhalten:

Wir haben eine Nachricht von: 00491724413XXX für Dich empfangen, wenn Du diese abrufen möchtest Antworte mit JA4413 sonst mit NEIN4413 (1,99€/SMS)
Absender 84123


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Inhaber [*edit: WAR!*] [ist] die "INA GERMANY AG". [...] vielleicht kriegst Du raus, wem die Handynummer gehört.
Frage doch, wie es ein anderer gemacht hat, beim Provider der Handynummer:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=88945#post88945



			
				google schrieb:
			
		

> INA Service GmbH
> Hansaring 28-30
> 50670 Köln
> 0405570707
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

habe die gleiche SMS auch erhalten (mit der gleichen Nummer ;.) --> 01724413xxx) . kann also nur Blödsinn sein . (was soll das mit der Ina... bedeuten??)


----------



## Bamiboy (31 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Hab die gleiche Nachricht auch grad erhalten. Blos nicht drauf Antworten!

Wünsche euch allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2007!


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was soll das mit der Ina... bedeuten


"Ina" ist keineswegs das anrufende Mädel, sondern der Inhaber der PremiumSMS-Nummer. Interessant wäre noch, den Inhaber der Handynummer herauszufinden (dazu müsste man rauskriegen, in welchem Netz die Nummer geschaltet ist und dann beim Provider den Inhaber abfragen. Danebod hat das - erfolgreich - durchgezogen... Mit spannendem Ergebnis...)


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Meine Schwester hat jetzt ebenfalls solche sms bekommen. Jetzt versuche ich Ihr dabei zu helfen, denn ich möchte nicht das Sie übers Ohr gezogen wird. Sie hat leider den Fehler gemacht und hat schon ein paar mal geantwortet. Welche konsequenzen kann das für Sie haben. Habt Ihr da irgendwelche Infos.
Bitte um dringende Antwort. Denn meine Schwester ist so naiv und wird weiter antworten.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Hallo!!

Ich bekomme auch seit dem 31.12.06 solche sms!! Hab aber den blöden Fehler gemacht JA zu schreiben... weil ich dachte, dass mir irgendjemand aus dem Internet oder so geschrieben hat!!

Kann mir irgendjemand sagen, woher die meine Nummer haben??
Ich habe einmal geantwortet, weil ich wissen wollte, wer das is usw... aber da kam nur eine schrott antwort uns so geht das jetzt schon die ganze zeit weiter...

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen und mir sagen, wie ich das abstellen kann... hab auch nich mehr geantwortet, aber es hört trotzdem nicht auf!!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Einfach bei ina anrufen,  0405570707 und mit Angabe der eigenen Handynummer bitten, daß die eigene Handynummer geblacklistet wird. 
Oder einfach mail an   sales(at)ina-germany.de

grüße
 w.


----------



## Heiko (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Einfach bei ina anrufen,  0405570707 und mit Angabe der eigenen Handynummer bitten, daß die eigene Handynummer geblacklistet wird.
> Oder einfach mail an   sales(at)ina-germany.de
> 
> grüße
> w.


Der Tip ist nur bedingt gut.
Ich persönlich sehe nicht ein, dass ich mich blacklisten muß um etwas nicht zu erhalten, das ich weder möchte, noch man mir schicken darf.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Heisst das, dass INA generell mit der Spammerei einverstanden ist  und nur auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch 
davon ausnimmt? In was für einer Welt leben wir eigentlich? Ach ja, mein Briefkasten
 quillt ja auch immer über mit Werbemüll, obwohl ein Schild dran klebt:  "Keine  Werbung einwerfen"

Die 0137er Pingerei wurde ja auch über INA vermittelt...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83016


> Betreiber der fraglichen Rufnummernblöcke sei die Firma
> INA Service GmbH mit Sitz in Hamburg.


----------



## dvill (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Einfach bei ina anrufen,  0405570707 und mit Angabe der eigenen Handynummer bitten, daß die eigene Handynummer geblacklistet wird.
> Oder einfach mail an   sales(at)ina-germany.de


Ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch.

Was ist gemeint?

Gibt es Blacklists gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch durch Ping- und/oder SPAM-Anrufe? Und die pflegt eine namentlich bekannte Firma öffentlich? Warum stehen da nicht per Voreinstellung alle drauf?

Das muss ein Fake sein.

Edit: Bei der Geschichte musste ich kurz noch suchen.

Im Jahr 2002 gab es ein ähnliches Mysterium bei der Firma Interfun. Die Dialer der Firma Interfun wurden massivst mit Mailmüll beworben und die Firma konnte sich nie erklären, wie dies geschah. Die Verantwortlichen konnten nie ermittelt werden.

Trotzdem gab es eine Webseite bei der Firma Interfun, auf der sich Verbraucher "austragen" konnten, wenn sie von den großen Unbekannten weiterhin keinen Mailmüll mehr erhalten wollten.

Ich habe nie verstanden, wie dieses möglich sein konnte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Na, der Herr, der laut Aussagen von Ina der GF der Ina ist, wird ohnehin in den nächsten Tagen einige Fragen beantworten müssen...
Solange das hier Dargestellte nicht verifiziert ist, erscheint es mir unglaubwürdig. Dass die INA natürlich einen gewissen Einfluss auf Spam-SMS hat, die von der Handynummer der Firma des (laut Ina) (eigenen) GF abgeschickt wurden (laut Aussage hier und bei antispam), das erscheint ja durchaus nachvollziehbar (und ich bin gespannt, was die BNetzA dazu sagt)


> Heisst das, dass INA generell mit der Spammerei einverstanden ist?


Wenn es so ist, wie es dargestellt wurde, hiesse das noch mehr als das. Nicht generell, aber zumindest in diesem Fall.


----------



## dvill (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Im Falle der Firma Interfun konnte AOL erfolgreich an der Aufklärung oder besser Beendigung des Mysteriums mitwirken.

Vielleicht findet sich in diesem Fall auch noch eine gute Seele ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

An wen denkst Du? An den Weihnachtsmann? Oder doch an die BnetzA?
Vielleicht fallen mir noch ein paar Kandidaten ein, bis INA endlich auf Fragen antwortet.


----------



## dvill (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Das Wettbewerbsrecht hat bei Müllwerbung schon mehrfach geholfen.

Neben Wettbewerbern gibt es auch Verbände.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Ok... Danke!!

Ich probier´s jetzt erstmal per e-mail!

Kann das auch was mit dem Netzbetreiber (bin bei Vodafone) zu tun haben?
Ich kenn mich mit so was leider nicht aus... sonst wende ich mich nämlich auch mal an die!!

Grüße V.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Einfach eine mail , oder anrufen bei Ina, die sperren und kümmern sich drum das man nichts mehr bekommt.

Hier die Adresse

[email protected]
oder tel 0405570707 oder per fax 04055707100 

hat bei mir super geklappt.

ciao


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Einfach eine mail , oder anrufen bei Ina, die sperren und kümmern sich drum das man nichts mehr bekommt.


Ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch.

Was ist gemeint?

Gibt es Blacklists gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch durch Ping- und/oder SPAM-Anrufe? Und die pflegt eine namentlich bekannte Firma öffentlich? Warum stehen da nicht per Voreinstellung alle drauf?

Das muss ein Fake sein.

Im Jahr 2002 gab es ein ähnliches Mysterium bei der Firma Interfun. Die Dialer der Firma Interfun wurden massivst mit Mailmüll beworben und die Firma konnte sich nie erklären, wie dies geschah. Die Verantwortlichen konnten nie ermittelt werden.

Trotzdem gab es eine Webseite bei der Firma Interfun, auf der sich Verbraucher "austragen" konnten, wenn sie von den großen Unbekannten weiterhin keinen Mailmüll mehr erhalten wollten.

Ich habe nie verstanden, wie dieses möglich sein konnte.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Hallo,

mal angenommen das läuft wirklich mit der Blacklist, wie sieht es dann bspw. mit SMS aus, die für den Betreiber der Nummer 84123 aus dem Ausland kommen?
Ich habe gestern eine SMS bekommen, von der Rufnummer +358400592476 (Portugal) in der ich namentlich angesprochen werde, das ich doch mal meiner heimlichen Verehrerin eine Nachricht schicken möchte, in dem ich an die 84123 schicke.
Will die Firma sich damit jetzt einfach rausreden, das sie ja nichts gemacht hat und keinen Einfluss auf Aktionen aus dem Ausland hat?

Grüße


----------



## dvill (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Mitverdiener an Werbemüll-Aktivitäten haben niemals Einfluss auf irgendwas.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal angenommen das läuft wirklich mit der Blacklist, wie sieht es dann bspw. mit SMS aus, die für den Betreiber der Nummer 84123 aus dem Ausland kommen?
> Ich habe gestern eine SMS bekommen, von der Rufnummer +358400592476 (Portugal) in der ich namentlich angesprochen werde, das ich doch mal meiner heimlichen Verehrerin eine Nachricht schicken möchte, in dem ich an die 84123 schicke.
> ...



Hab die selbe SMS bekommen von der Nummer +358400361963
und wieder diese 84123

MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Ich habe auch die selbe sms von der selben nr. bekommen und danach von 84123. Und ich habe geantwortet, und jetzt schreiben die mir andauernd!
MfG


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=96915#post96915


			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> In Ihrem Fall wurde der Betreiber der Kurzwahl-Rufnummer 84123 abgemahnt.
> 
> Sollten mir erneut Verstöße gegen das Telekommunikationsgesetz wegen einer missbräuchlichen Nutzung dieser Kurzwahl-Rufnummer bekannt werden, werde ich weitere Maßnahmen nach dem TKG ergreifen.


Bitte BNetzA informieren!
dialer.postfach(at)bnetza.de
rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de

Ich bitte darum, der BnetzA diesen link zu schicken
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=180056#post180056
--> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=88945#post88945


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

hmm hab heute auch so eine sms bekommen...
nur war sie dann auch gar nicht mehr in meinem speicher
(oder ich hab sie doch geloescht?!)

naja egal, hoffe mal das die nicht wieder schreiben, hab auch gar nicht erst drauf geantwortet



melanie


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

so gings mir heute auch. hab erstmal die nummer gegoogelt und bin dann hierher gekommen. danke für eure tips! ich antworte einfach nicht drauf und mal abwarten, wenn noch weiter was kommt, werd ich mal die "INA" anrufen, wie auch immer das funktionieren soll...


----------



## Spammy (17 April 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Warum gibt auch ohne Registrierung eigentlich KEINER einen (meinetwegen ausgedachten) Namen an?

Wem es auch so ergangen ist, nicht einfach hier seinen Senf dazugeben, sondern Beitrag #23 lesen und sich danach richten.

In der eMail an die Bundesnetzagentur auch die eigene Rufnummer, den Zeitstempel der SMS und die Absenderrufnummer angeben. Am besten das Handydisplay mit der jeweiligen Nachricht fotografieren und das Foto als JPEG an die eMail mit dran hängen.

Nur so können die Abzocker gestoppt werden, nicht durch anonyme Einwürfe in diesem Forum.

Spammy


----------



## Fl4V1 (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Ich find sowas eig. Komplett sinnlos.
Also ich bekomme seit gestern auch solche Nachrichten.
Aber wenn das mit dem "Abmelden" nicht geht, kann man doch auch im Handy die 84123 unter "Blacklist" speichern.


----------



## DaGo (29 November 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Die BNetzA ht mir heute folgendes mitgteilt:



> Betreiber der Kurzwahl-Rufnummer 84123 ist die Firma INA-Service GmbH, Willhoop 7, 22453 Hamburg.
> 
> Die Firma carmunity.com hatte die Rufnummer der Firma Costa Blanca Informatica y Telecommunicaciones S.L., Pda. El Planet 109, E-03590 Altea (Spanien) zur Nutzung überlassen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Diese spanische Firma mit ihren mutmasslichen Beziehungen zum Vertriebschef einer beteiligten deutschen Firma wäre ein interessantes Ziel für weitere Massnahmen...
Mich juckt es in den Fingern, bei Carmunity mal von Medienvertretern nachfragen zu lassen, ob dort die Hintergründe bekannt sind. Die Hamburger sind ja nicht mehr FST-Mitglied, weshalb den FST auch nicht interessiert, was die Firma so treibt - Carmunity dagegen gehörte zu den Unterzeichnern eines "Mindestlevel-Kodex" und könnte in Erklärungsnot kommen. Oder hat Carmunity der INA gekündigt?

"Betreiber der Kurzwahl-Rufnummer 84123 ist die Firma INA-Service GmbH, Willhoop 7, 22453 Hamburg. Die Firma carmunity.com hatte die Rufnummer der Firma Costa Blanca Informatica y Telecommunicaciones S.L., Pda. El Planet 109, E-03590 Altea (Spanien) zur Nutzung überlassen."

wie herum? Carmunity vermietete an Costa Blanca UND DIESE an INA und DENEN wurde gekündigt?

Und @BNetzA: was ist jetzt mit dieser Abmahnung?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=183852#post183852
Ein Piekser mit dem Wattestäbchen???

*** SL, ES-Altea M*W*
*** SL, ES-Altea E*R* (INA-Vertriebschef)
*** SL, ES-Altea L*H*
*** SL, ES-Altea L*R* (Costa-Blanca-adm-unico)

wie nahe stehen die sich wirklich??? Da sollte (man) mal Frontal(21) ermitteln


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2007)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Das ist ja geradezu lächerlich! Die 84123 war die Premium-SMS, für die über eine Handynummer der Firma Merlinbgroup für die INA-Premium-SMS gespammt wurde, wobei da die gleichen Personen in der Geschäftsführung und -leitung tätig waren.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=112313&highlight=84123#post112313
Jetzt kommen die Monater später mit der "Costa Blanca" daher, deren GF früher für dieselbe Firma aufgetreten ist wie der Vertriebschef der Hamburger. Das ist doch grotesk, was die sauberen Anbieter und die saubere BNetzA da veranstalten.


> Ich hoffe, Ihnen damit weitergeholfen zu haben.


Vielleicht sollte man der BNetzA mal weiterhelfen... 





			
				Aka-Akas Nachbar schrieb:
			
		

> Dir helf I weiter, Du Saugribbel! [~Saukrüppel]



greizdeifelsnarrad grüsst
aka-aka


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: SMS-Spam von 0172 84123*

Guckt euch zu dem Thema mal folgenden Artikel an:
http://www.netzwerk-des-wissens.de/ArtikelZusammenstellen_DB.php?artikel_id=15

Da gibts auch einige Erfahrungsberichte


----------

